

HN: feedback on my "find places to play sports" site (sportsity.com)  - jeremytliles

http://sportsity.com<p>I would welcome any feedback on the idea (does it scratch an itch), site usability, features, etc.<p>Use Case: I [moved to, am visiting] [Denver, Palo Alto, Pawtucket]. I want to [run, play pickup basketball, throw a frisbee, etc.]. Where do I go?<p>Thanks for your help.
======
whatusername
So - it opened on my city (Which is awesome - most places seem to open on a
world view or somewhere in Nth America)

However I'm not seeing any sports fields...

Okay --> I'm so used to using GMaps - that I clicked and dragged but never
just clicked.. I looked at Denver to see some actual data - and finally worked
out how to add my own.

And then after typing in a reasonable description - It flashed up a JS error
"0" to me...

I like the concept though --> I'd probably use it.. (Although what I'd truly
love is the next step --> this is a cool running track; this specific oval is
for cricket; etc..

Also -> more Sports? Or are you using the assumption that cricket, football,
soccer, AFL, etc are all "Grass/Dirt fields"

~~~
jeremytliles
Hey, thanks for checking it out. The big issue now is that there is not a lot
of data...I'm counting on people to add their favorites, although I'll try to
seed it as much as I can.

Sorry about that stupid javascript error. I just fixed it so the add
functionality works properly. I had considered adding different entries for
football, soccer, cricket, etc. but it seems like those are usually just
played on whatever field people can find, rather than being designated. I can
add them in easily though.

I'm intrigued by your idea of putting in more granular data. Do you think that
would involve having specific comments for each of the features selected? As
it is, it's hard to pick out specific parts of these parks and schools in
detail.

Thanks again, and let me know if you have any other comments or ideas.

